# OVERDRIVE RACING new shop is open



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

just a start for my projects and taking pick still looking for more tool ideas
the shop does have a track in back corner
kevin


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good so far! Wouldn't mind seeing a better pic of the Torino i see sitting there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice shop.. I like the little race track in the shop a very neat idea .


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kewl shop*



pearl said:


> Nice shop.. I like the little race track in the shop a very neat idea .



Ditto on the little race track...Nice job man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...ho scale track in ho scale is Kewl...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Missed the track the first time I looked. Great little idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> Nice shop.. I like the little race track in the shop a very neat idea .


HA HA , your back ! Hey maybe Pearl could whip up some scale slots for that race track , HMmmm, What do ya think !?:wave:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> HA HA , your back ! Hey maybe Pearl could whip up some scale slots for that race track , HMmmm, What do ya think !?:wave:


I think they would have to be very tiny cars i have some little cars that are a half inch long .And they would be very large on a little track like that but the gears are turning might think of something .l.o.l.:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ss*

Super Shop Kevin!!! I like that checker board flooring, first impression is a "Winner". I'm sure that nice gloss coat floor is easy to maintain, makes wiping up oil spills and leaks a breeze. I bet the guys enjoy the slot track at break and lunch time...RM


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*cars for souther sportsman*

here are some of my new fleet cot mounted to a jl 500 and is as low as my other cars and only had to trim rockers dont know how its going to handle yet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I see a lot of Bowties in there!!! I like the way you think!!! Them boys should hug the track gooooood, sitting that low. Again, nice shop Kevin...RM


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

more pix


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job!!! How did I miss this?? My deal with Chip Foose fell through so my shop never opened the doors!!! JK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin' good!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I really liike the Dave Marcis Charger in the first pic. Great work! Where are you guys finding figures for these? I could only find a guy with no shirt.

Rich


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

the people i have been using are from hotwheels


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Find your answer in history...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I really liike the Dave Marcis Charger in the first pic. Great work! Where are you guys finding figures for these? I could only find a guy with no shirt.
> 
> Rich


Rich, several months ago, one of the HT veterans, Hilltop, posted a note about the figures in Hasbro's _Winner's Circle Pit Row _series. Please see #14 in the thread below.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222485

I've scored a few sets on ebray. There are different figures with _Pulling In, Tires Off, Two Tire Stop, Four Tire Stop, Pulling Out, and Pit Road Celebrations_. These are listed in what I've found to be most to least common in the past few months. I am waiting to receive the last one mentioned. I think it has most of the guys from Hilltop's shop. As Randy mentioned in his post, the sets also come with some cool tool boxes and other accessories. I just have some poor orphan diecast cars now... Here's the search that I use:

http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nk...oZ?_trksid=m194&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH

Hope this helps you get some hired help. :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

pearl said:


> Nice shop.. I like the little race track in the shop a very neat idea .


TF ..... What a great idea putting a slotcar track in the garage. That's just way over the top. Great looking garage!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Kevin the shop looks good.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

just adding a few pics have had an ir brush for like 15 years just now got it our sorry about pix new cam


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, I remember this shop!!!! It's hard to forget an HO scale shop with a slot car track in it!! :lol: I was just thinking about it a couple days ago!!! I was planning on looking for it, but couldn't remember who's it was!!! Nice bunch of cars Kevin!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just been through and looked at all the pics. Very cool stuff and the shop looks great!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great shop & cars!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The track & flooring are great ideas! ..RL


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

got my camara work here are a few projects


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice stuff, love the shop equipment. Who makes the orange/white Camaro? I was gonna guess NuRora but I'm not sure... And what is the black/white Keystone car? Looks almost like one of the new Camaros converted to look like a Firebird...

Edit: like this--

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2009/08/pontiac-firebird-conversion-for-2010.html

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! nice cars you got there!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

its a car i iam going to have cast i hope




ParkRNDL said:


> Nice stuff, love the shop equipment. Who makes the orange/white Camaro? I was gonna guess NuRora but I'm not sure... And what is the black/white Keystone car? Looks almost like one of the new Camaros converted to look like a Firebird...
> 
> Edit: like this--
> 
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

mohorsc,

I love ho shop pictures! Great Shop & Great Cars!!

BZ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking bunch mahorsc!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I like the 70 style mod myself!!! Thanks for the link Rick!!! Cool stuff!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

So many nice rides, hard to pick, _too _many as in other threads to catch up on.


Cheers,
Jas


----------

